# Sony Genezi mhc-gt55 se le corta el audio



## soydeboca7 (Abr 29, 2015)

Hola gente,tengo este equipo Sony Genezi MHC-GT55 que luego de unos minutos de funcionamiento se empieza a cortar al audio.Primero pensé que era por calentamiento en los IC amplificadores o algo así,pero después me di cuenta que el drama viene por la placa controladora del pick up láser,lo que note es que el BA5826FP se calienta muchisimo,se que estos IC son de calentarse,pero este se calienta de tal manera que le apoye la punta del dedo y me borro la huella digital.Para mi que el IC al sobrecalentarse trata de protegerse,y el lente pega un salto cuando se corta el sonido.


----------



## leo sanzeh (Abr 29, 2015)

Saludos

Checa los motores spin y sleed, alguno puede estar en corto, también asegúrate de que el voltaje del BA5826 este correcto.


.


----------



## sergiot (Abr 29, 2015)

Como te dijeron antes, el motor spin que hace girar el disco con el tiempo suele consumir mas corriente de los normal y generar que no se lean los discos o sobre-calienta el driver de control, el tema es que si ya llegó a temperaturas muy altas es posible que se haya dañado el chip.

Yo pruebo los motores de giro, y el carro también, con un tester analógico de 20kohm/división en la escala de continuidad X1, la corriente que pasa por el instrumento es la suficiente para hacer girar el motor, si no gira la medida en ohms tenderá a 0 ohm y eso indica que el motor no sirve mas.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2015)

Si te borro la impresión digital ya esta cocinado, más alla de revisar el motor muy probalblemente del ci ya esta muerto o esta sentenciado


----------



## STK (Abr 29, 2015)

a que te refieres con "Si te borro la impresión digital ya esta cocinado"


----------



## leo sanzeh (Abr 29, 2015)

STK dijo:


> a que te refieres con "Si te borro la impresión digital ya esta cocinado"



STK se refiere, a que si las letras del integrado ya están borrosas, es que se sobrecalentó mucho el integrado y esta dañado o esta apunto de dañarse.


----------



## soydeboca7 (Abr 29, 2015)

Antes que nada gracias a todos por tratar de ayudarme,con dije "me borro la huella digital"...me referia que cuando le apoye la yema del dedo estaba tan caliente que "me borro la huella" del dedo indice.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2015)




----------



## soydeboca7 (Abr 29, 2015)

Disculpen no les quiero tomar el pelo,solo fue un comentario nomas.Saludos.



Exacto¡¡¡¡¡A eso me refiero.


----------



## soydeboca7 (May 2, 2015)

Hola gente,no pude solucionar el problema,devolvi el aparato al dueño.Aparentemente la falla estaba en la placa controladora del pick up,le hice un mantenimiento a los motores pero nada.Muchas gracias a todos igual.Saludos.


----------



## Emagi (May 5, 2015)

Buenas colegas, me encuentro con un problema, trajeron un mini componente de la marca sony el modelo es mhc-gt55 con problemas de laser, tras mediciones se dispuso a cambiar la lente laser con su mecanismo, tras la prueba se verifico que se leia el cd pero con mucha distorcion, tras unos segundos se apagaba el sonido progresivamente saltando a stop. me dispuse a cambiar ambos motores, mejorando el sonido, (menos distorcion y por mas tiempo) pero al final el mismo resultado se vuelve a stop tras bajarse completamente el volumen de la reproduccion. apelo a los conocimientos de ustedes, intente llegar a el origen del problema sin exito, desde ya muchas gracias. ...



Adjunto diagrama


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2015)

No se ve el diagrama.

Ahora que lo unifiqué . . . ¿ No será el mismo aparato ?


----------

